#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-05
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110705
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<nobuto> 私担当分はまだやってません。できれば今晩中に完了させます。
<jkbys> 上流サーバはやるやる詐欺になっています
<jkbys> 今月下旬になってしまいそうな状況です
<jkbys> 京都用カンファレンスパックは返信ないです
<mizuno> グッズだけ届きました
<jkbys> なんと
<mizuno> CDと別に届くのははじめてのケース
<jkbys> CDは別で申し込めということかなぁ
<mizuno> まにあわねーきがします
<jkbys> 申込むだけ申し込んでおくか
<mizuno> いや、イベント終った後に大量に届いても困るつーか
<hito_Mobile> ぬがー、移動中なので見るだけですと宣言しときますペン。
<mizuno> 去年の名古屋って何枚くらい配りました？
<nobuto> mizuno: 50枚ぐらいかも。
<mizuno> desktop server kubuntu remix合計で？
<nobuto> 合計でも100枚は超えなかった気がします。
<nobuto> うろ覚えですみません。
<mizuno> 了解
<mizuno> 難しいとこすね
<hito_Mobile> 客入りからもnagoyaはさばけない感じです.
<jkbys> リクエストだけしておいた
<mizuno> 広島でがんばるか
<mizuno> ……これで2パックとどいたら喜劇になるな orz
<hito_Mobile> あまったら大規模自前イベント走る覚悟で。
<mizuno> 東近江の秋祭りで農家に配るんですね、わかりました
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはこんなとこかな
<jkbys> 議題は上がってないですけどなにかありますか
<nobuto> 私からはないです。
<mizuno> あー京都なんですが
<mizuno> Ubuntuセミナーの裏番組にゲストで招かれてしまいましたので、小林さんのお世話はhitoさんおねがいします
<jkbys> 裏切り者め
<mizuno> よしだ先生の依頼ですので(ぉ
<hito_Mobile> ないっす＞議題
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょうか
<hito_Mobile> 放し飼いで生暖かい目で見るだけでいいですかね。
<mizuno> Japanese Teamの評判が落ちない程度に放し飼いで
<hito_Mobile> あー宴会なんですが、デ変研のみなさあからのおさそいがきてました。あとで転送します。
<hito_Mobile> えびじゅん経由で。
<mizuno> 今年は好で昼飯が食えないからフラストレーションがたまっているに違いない>NetBSD
<jkbys> 潰れたんですか
<hito_Mobile> あー、昼御飯の場所の把握はまかせていいですかね。
<mizuno> ……
<mizuno> (だれか会場の場所が違うってもう一度教えてあげてー
<hito_Mobile> いつもと会場違いますよー？
<jkbys> あ、そうなのか
<mizuno> お う い
<hito_Mobile> できれば前日と当日朝に再連絡をっ
<ikuyaNOTE> びっくりドンキー
<jkbys> 京都でしか食えないものがいいな
<hito_Mobile> このみ-> 天一コンポですねわかりました
<nobuto> すみませんが、昼飯以外に決める事項がないのであれば一旦締めてもらっていいですかね？
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか？
<jkbys> このみってなんだっけな
<mizuno> …………
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_Mobile> はい
<nobuto> はい。
<jkbys> １２ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mizuno> 昼飯食う場所は現地エージェントに聞いておきましょう……
<mizuno> あと、一日目の晩は秘密のバーに行くとかなんとか
<hito_Mobile> いや営業時間情報がないと危険なんではー？
<mizuno> yes、もちろん
<hito_Mobile> 現地エージェントさんと生活時間ずれて大変なおちが目に浮かびます
<mizuno> というかDrupalとしてASTEMの人が参加してるんで、一緒にメシ行きましょうで解決する気も(ぉ
<hito_Mobile> あとは、宴会ではしゃぎすぎないようにしましょう、か。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-07
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-08
<Arodnap> ohaio
<Arodnap> hello
<Arodnap> tem alguem ai?
<Arodnap> hello
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<Arodnap> are you from?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> From Japan. I'm Japanese.
<Arodnap> from brazil . I am brasileiro
#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-09
<Henrich> む
<Henrich> ふぅむ、どうも不安定になってる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは． Hello! Hola!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-03
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは． mocchi さんが来るなんて珍しいと思ったら，今日は22時から定例会議でしたね．
<mocchi> Emmanuel_Channel: はい。今準備中です
<hito_jp> 議事録取れないんですが坂本さんも水野さんもいない予感
<mocchi> いますよー
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> あー。失礼しました。よろしくお願いします。
<mocchi> 準備出来ましたー
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120703
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> Japanese Remixが起動できないCD-Rドライブの購入(jkbys)
<jkbys> 買って試した
<jkbys> 確かにブートしなかった
<jkbys> 原因はよく分からない
<mocchi> 原因不明ですか。。。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Magazineの付録のほうだとブートするので、genisofsしなおせばいけるという可能性も・・・
<hito_jp> genisofsのバージョンとかって同じなんでしたっけ……
<jkbys> オナジデス
<jkbys> オプションも同じにしてたはずなんだけどな
<jkbys> 完全に同じだったかどうかまではまだ確認できていない
<jkbys> まぁ、現時点ではこんなもので
<jkbys> 引き続き調査ってことで
<jkbys> レポートアイテムを足すって、この1週間は特になしかな
<chonan> 再現できたのは幸いだったかもしれませんね
<jkbys> タワーマシン全部捨ててなくてよかった
<jkbys> じゃあ議題へ
<jkbys> [ ] OSC Sendai 7/14の懇親会
<jkbys> 例年どおり利久で行う？
<jkbys> 参加数の予定は？
<hito_jp> i cant.
<hito_jp> とりあえず参加できそうな人だけ手を上げてもらうのがいいのかなぁ
<chonan> とりあえずOSC公式の宴会には申し込んでおきましたが、こちら優先もありです。
<mizuno> 例年どおり、OSC本編の懇親会は出ない方向で考えています
<mizuno> んで、寺薗先生がたぶんいらっしゃるかと
<hito_jp> 参加人数のうち未確定っぽいのは寺薗先生ぐらいですかね。
<hito_jp> （決めないと予約する人が死ぬと思う）
<mizuno> です
<hito_jp> あとは柴田さん方面？
<jkbys> いつまでに確定させればええんやろ
<mizuno> 柴田さん自身は一人で来るのは確定みたいですが、某S社関連とかどうすかね
<hito_jp> あー。
<sia_gl1> 私の方も7/14行こうと思っておりますが、大丈夫でしょうか？
<hito_jp> じゃあ「Japanese Team関係者でなくても特に気にせず参加歓迎、イベントページの宴会参加者に書いておいてください」でいい感じですかね
<hito_jp> で、予約の苦戦を考えると、たぶん7/6(金)ぐらいが限度だと思うです。
<mizuno> 今週末までに確定して予約、かな
<Henrich> OSCか。
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで次かな
<jkbys> [ ] OSC Tokyo/Fall 9/7-9/8のセミナー担当者かセミナー内容を決める
<sia_gl1> >イベントページに書き込み
<sia_gl1> 了解しました。
<hito_jp> たぶん当日飛び込み（前日になるまでわかんない）人もいるかなぁと思いました。
<hito_jp> ので、当日飛び込みも応相談だけど、ダメならごめんなさい、で。> 仙台
<jkbys> 東京のセミナー誰かやりたい人いないかな
<mizuno> 担当はhitoさんじゃだめなのかしら
<hito_jp> むりげーかもしれない
<hito_jp> コピーロボットとかが実用化されていれば何とかとか
<mizuno> ふむ
<mizuno> どうしたもんでしょう
<jkbys> どうしたもんかな
<hito_jp> 柴田さんに聞いてみるかなぁ……
<hito_jp> ほんとに超どうしようもない場合は土曜日出られるなら対応できると思いますが、そもそも土曜日出られるんかワレ的な問題があり保証ができないっす。
<hito_jp> リスク管理として、もう一枚手札がないとダメな感じ。
<mizuno> ふむふむ
<mizuno> 私は両日、あるいは土曜だけ参加のつもりなんですが、やはり本業次第とゆー
<hito_jp> まだ余裕があるので柴田さんと相談して二枚札にできるか＆どっちも確証がないからもう一枚札が必要だぜ、っていうのを確定させますです。
<chonan> 私は土曜なら現場にほぼ行けそうですが、東京でのセミナーということだとゴミ札かなと思っています。
<hito_jp> で、もう一枚コースの場合は「穴の空いた靴下でも複数枚履けばなんとかなるぜ理論」で。
<hito_jp> （＝確約できない人でも重ねておけば全滅はしないだろうロジック）
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> ほほぅ。ゴミ札っていうのはあれですか、ジョーカーっていう意味ですね！
<jkbys> 最強札
<hito_jp> それともミ＝ゴ札のまちがい？（なにその冥王星に住んでるなにか
<mocchi> 増えた？
<jkbys> まぁ相談などよろしくお願いしますってことで
<jkbys> Translator Candidatesの「権限付与の流れ」の規約変更提案(kuromabo)
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<jkbys> 他の翻訳プロジェクトで活躍しており、Ubuntuの翻訳にも貢献(Ubuntu翻訳者に直接誤訳を指摘など)している人が Launchpad経由での作業でないため、Karma不足で翻訳者権限を与えられないため。
<jkbys> 明らかなミススペルの修正などは直接作業してもらったほうが、既存の翻訳者の負担が軽減する。
<jkbys> 「条件2：賛成票を投じるには、対象者が翻訳(Rossetta)によって獲得したKarmaが300を越えていることが条件となる。 」→ 「条件2：賛成票を投じるには、対象者が翻訳(Rossetta)によって獲得したKarmaが300を超えているか、他の翻訳プロジェクトにおいて十分な実績が確認できることが条件となる。 」
<kuromabo_> 書いた通りですが、いかがでしょうか。
<jkbys> 問題なさそうに見えるけどどうだろう
<kuromabo_> 異論がなければ評決をお願いします。
<mizuno> いいんじゃないかなあ
<hito_jp> 問題ないと思うけど、「十分な実績」の条件がいまいちクリアじゃない予感
<kuromabo_> karma300以上に相当するかどうか、とか?
<mizuno> karmaみたいに定量的に定義はできなさそうだから、都度議題にあげて判断するしかないのかなーという気も
<hito_jp> 意図としては「karmaが300越えないとレビューできないよね」なので、実は「karmaが300を超えていること」「他の翻訳プロジェクトで活動していること」はどちらも十分条件でしかない気がする。
<hito_jp> ので、条件式としては「他の翻訳プロジェクトでの活動が確認でき、レビューに支障がないことも同時に認められること」
<hito_jp> でいかがでしょう
<kuromabo_> 問題ないと思います。
<hito_jp> 厳密にやるなら、「レビュー可能である」ことを誰かが投票するならアリ、ということで、メタな1票が追加で必要っていうルールでもいいかもしれません。
<hito_jp> けど、現状って自分とkuromaboさんとkazken3さんしか事実上投票してないこともあり、4票必要になると重いかなということで「現状の回避策として」、「レビューに支障がないと同時に認められる場合」を取り込む、というのがいいかなぁと思いました。この部分はNotesに書いておく。
<hito_jp> もう一個まったく別のロジックとしては、「あらかじめ、ここの翻訳プロジェクトのアクティブなコミッタならいいよ」というホワイトリストを作ること。たとえばGNOMEとかLibOはアリ、とか。
<hito_jp> このへん、感触としてどちらが良さそうでしょう？ > 各位
<ikuyaNOTE> ヤターと思ったら、俺すでにコミット権あった
<kuromabo_> 現状では、翻訳候補者が大量に居るわけではないので、「レビューに師匠がないと同時に認められる場合」で良いと思います。
<kuromabo_> s/師匠/支障/
<hito_jp> もっとシステマチックにやらないと捌けないぜ！　ってなったら別途考えるにして、じゃあ「レビューするのにこれ見ろ」っていうURLを添える、で運用上支障なさそうですね。
<chonan> 基本「他の翻訳プロジェクトでの活動が確認でき、レビューに支障がないことも同時に認められること」で、それを留保するアピールポイントで他のプロジェクトの実績とかあげておくのが無難な気がします...
<jkbys> 以上をふまえて条件２を書き直すとどうなるかな
<kuromabo_> 「条件2：賛成票を投じるには、対象者が翻訳(Rossetta)によって獲得したKarmaが300を超えているか、他の翻訳プロジェクトでの活動が確認でき、レビューに支障がないことも同時に認められることが条件となる。 」※後者の場合は、他のプロジェクトにおける実績を提示すること。
<hito_jp> 条件2：賛成票を投じるには、対象者が翻訳(Rossetta)によって獲得したKarmaが300を超えていること。もしくは、他の翻訳プロジェクトにおいて十分な実績が確認でき、かつ、投票者が明示的に「レビューに支障がないこと」に投票することが条件となる。
<hito_jp> かぶった
<jkbys> 同時にキタ
<kuromabo_> う
<kazken3> な
<kazken3> ぎ
<jkbys> ぎ
<kazken3> かぶった
<jkbys> かぶりすぎ
<kuromabo_> レビューに支障がないことを投票するかどうかが差ですが、必要でしょうか?>各位
<kuromabo_> 最終的な投票で、レビューに支障がないことも含めて確認できるのでは、と思ってますが弱いですかね。
<hito_jp> 明示的に投票した方がいいかなぁと思ってみました。
<hito_jp> 深刻な手間でなければシステマチックに投票できる方が良さそうな気がします。
<kuromabo_> レビューに支障がないことの投票条件はどうします?
<hito_jp> （レビュー可能なことは担保するけどレビューはしてない、はありえると思うし）
<hito_jp> そこは投票者の自由心証主義でいいと思います
<kuromabo_> Translator Candidatesの投票(ack/nak)で3票以上、という条件と同じで良いですかね
<hito_jp> はい。
<kuromabo_> ではhitoさん案を指示します。
<kuromabo_> 支持
<kuromabo_> 他の方はどうでしょうか?
<kazken3> 異存ありません。
<chonan> 異存ありません
<jkbys> 私も異存なし
<jkbys> ってことで決定かな
<kuromabo_> 了解しました。Translator Candidatesの文を書き換えておきます。
<hito_jp> （本当はkarmaの閾値がてけとーで始まってるのと、「困ったコミッタ」が発生した場合の対処も決めないといけないんですが後日で……orz）
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、他になにか有りますか
<mocchi> アクションアイテムに加えておきますか？ > 「困ったコミッタ」
<hito_jp> 深刻に問題になってからでいいと思います。たぶん。
<kuromabo_> ですね
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<mocchi> hito_jp: 了解
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<mocchi> はい
<chonan> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では１０日ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<jkbys> うなぎが食べたくなった
<mocchi> 議事録です: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120703
<mocchi> chonan: 送信をお願いできますか？
<hito_jp> ……「。「条件2：賛成票を投じるには、対象者が翻訳(Rossetta)によって獲得したKarmaが300を超えていること。もしくは、他の翻訳プロジェクトにおいて十分な実績が確認でき、かつ、投票者が明示的に「レビューに支障がないこと」に投票すること」で止めないと変。
<mocchi> あう、確かにそうですね。
<hito_jp> 「他の翻訳プロジェクトで活躍しており、Ubuntuの翻訳にも貢献(Ubuntu翻訳者に直接誤訳を指摘など)している人が Launchpad経由での作業でないため、Karma不足で翻訳者権限を与えられないため。 」は、「他の翻訳プロジェクトで活躍しており、Ubuntuの翻訳にも貢献(Ubuntu翻訳者に直接誤訳を指摘など)している人の場合、Launchpad経由でã
<chonan> 送信は、スタンバってます
<mocchi> garbage charactersde
<mocchi> で読めないのはうちだけでしょうか・・・？
<mizuno> \343\201
<hito_jp> うなーん。直接直す
<hito_jp> ロックされていて涙目
<mocchi> hito_jp: 編集キャンセルしました。よろしくお願いします。
<mizuno> notify-sendが落ちたwww
<hito_jp> done
<mocchi> ありがとうございます
<chonan> そろそろ大丈夫でしょうか?
<mocchi> chonan: いいかと
<chonan> 了解
<hito_jp> 水野さん確認して！
<chonan> suspend ...
<hito_jp> 書いてない人が確認して、人類に読めることを確認してからじゃないと出せないと思うっす……
<hito_jp> （書いた人にはバグは見えない）
<mizuno> ちょっとまってね
<hito_jp> （おうちに帰りたいので体育座り中）
<mizuno> いいかと
<hito_jp> おまたせしましたchonanさん
<chonan> そいでは、送信しますです
<mocchi> よろしくお願いします
<chonan> done
<mocchi> お疲れ様でした〜
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-06
<zhoumao> 一部の人々が行う
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-07
<brlabs> hi
<brlabs> :P
<brlabs> anyone here?
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-01
<test-usr> test
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-02
<hito_jp> こんばんは（疲弊）
<ItSANgo> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは。ぎりぎり間に合ったペン
<hito_jp> みずのさん議事録おねがいします小林さんどこだー
<mizuno> ばんごはんと洗濯させて欲しいペン……
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 疲弊によりたおれたいです。水野さんはばんごはんと洗濯らしいペン
<shibata> こんばんは
<hito_jp> よって議事録をとれる人がいないかもペン
<jkbys> 俺も今日は疲れ気味なんだよな
<hito_jp> しばたさんは職場からくさいし
<shibata> いや、家ですよ。
<hito_jp> 議事録よろしくお願いしました
<shibata> というわけで、議事録とります。あまり議題もなさそうですし、とっととすすめちゃいましょう。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテム
<jkbys> オキナワに荷物発送した
<mizuno> アクションアイテムに沖縄の荷物発送が入ってないペン
<jkbys> 俺の脳から消えてなくて良かった
<mizuno> 昨日リマインダしたし!
<jkbys> そうだっけ？覚えてないは
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130702
<jkbys> アクションアイテムは他ないかな
<mizuno> 北海道は申し込んだす
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 京都のページもできてるな
<jkbys> できてないわ
<mizuno> いや、沖縄だけ
<jkbys> トップページにリンクがあるから騙された
<mizuno> ふふふ
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさげか
<shibata> なさげです
<hito_jp> あーアクションアイテム、Canonicalからグッズ作成な回答きてないんですがどうしましょうq
<jkbys> フランスチームあたりが相当自由に作ってた気がするけど、あれは許可とってるんだろうか・・・
<hito_jp> ヨーロピアンはふりーだむなだけだと思います、はい。
<jkbys> http://enventelibre.org/ubuntufr
<jkbys> しばらく待って答えこなければ再度問い合わせかな？
<hito_jp> reapproveされてからですかね。
<jkbys> それわすれてたわ
<shibata> reapproveミーティングは7/16（予定）でいいのかな。
<shibata> それでいいならアクションアイテムに追加しておきます＞ミーティング
<hito_jp> おねがいします。グッズの返事も入れておいてもらえるとうれしいです
<shibata> ほいさ。
<jkbys> 日本時間だと17日の午前5時らしい
<jkbys> これ5時に起きて
<jkbys> 参加しないといかんのかな
<jkbys> 前に参加したような記憶がある
<mizuno> しましたよ、前に
<jkbys> Ensure you attend the meeting. って書いてあるな
<hito_jp> LPにバグ報告してやってもらったほうがいいような気がするんですよねぇ
<shibata> 前のreapprovalはLPに登録＞ミーティングでチケット確認＞詳しくはチケットでやろうか
<shibata> みたいな流れになっていたような。Canadaチームだったかな。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda チュニジアチームが増えとる
<shibata> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams
<shibata> とりあえずチケットは作っておいてもいいかもしれません。
<jkbys> なんか最後にUbuntu LoCo Councilと署名っぽく書かれているので作るのがためらわれるな
<jkbys> 勝手にコピペしていいものなんだろうか
<hito_jp> 気になるなら頑張って5時おきしましょうか……
<shibata> URLだけアクションアイテムに残しておきますね。
<jkbys> どれもLoCo Councilメンバーが登録してるっぽいから、やっぱ5時起きかな
<jkbys> 2週間後がんばろう
<jkbys> チームレポート6月分を英語で書きに行ってくれる人募集
<shibata> やっときます。連載記事だけでいいのかな。
<jkbys> 連載記事だけでよさそう
<jkbys> approved teamじゃなくなった！ってのは書かないでおこう
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 議題がない
<shibata> 作業中ってのはあってもいい？
<shibata> いや、approvedされてからでいいか。
<jkbys> されてからでいいかと
<jkbys> 他になにか話しておきたいことなどありますか
<shibata> とくにないです。
<mizuno> ないす
<hito_jp> A社さんのさーばーが後回しになってるけどいいです
<hito_jp> （説明しよう：作業上の余力が某A社さんの別部門の逆噴射によってなくなった）
<jkbys> ではおわりで
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> 9日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130702
<shibata> mizuno: ご飯とお風呂のあとでいいんで、送信しておいてもらっていいですか？
<mizuno> はいー
<shibata> よろしくー
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-05
<narce> hi
<narce> I need help to compile a module into kernel
<narce> someone can help me?
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-07
<yoshi435> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2014-07-01
<hito_jp> だれもいない……？
<mizuno> こんばんは
<nekomatu> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こばやしさんが　いるけどいない？
<mizuno> かも？
<hito_jp> どうしよう。
<mizuno> どうしましょう
<hito_jp> AFKぽいので、22:15まで待って、こようがこまいが始めましょうか。
<mizuno> ほい。それはそうと、議題がない？
<hito_jp>     [ ] 14.04 RemixのCDの印刷 をひっぱってくる必要が
<hito_jp> ……って今思ったけどCDじゃなかった……。DVDだ……。
<hito_jp> （別経路からの連絡にも返事がない。ただのあおむけのようだ）
<hito_jp> こない
<hito_jp> peers?
<mizuno> こない
<hito_jp> みずのさんしかいない。とばすか。
<mizuno> 緊急の議題がなければ、それでいいかと……
<hito_jp> （この時期体調崩しがちなので仕方ない感）
<hito_jp> 教徒にDVD間に合わせようとするとびみょーです
<hito_jp> 京都
<mizuno> oh...
<hito_jp> 今からだとギリギリかなぁという
<hito_jp> （あとレーベルをセオペン先生にお願いする場合はすでにギリギリ突破してるかもなので、あきらめる方がいいのかなぁ感はあります）
<mizuno> そういえばこないだ話題にしましたが、OSCとかのイベント、みんなの本業との兼ね合いもあって、定期的に参加するのはそろそろしんどいですかねえ
<hito_jp> （って言い始めると14.04.1になるんだけど）
<hito_jp> 前からあんまり状況は変化してないんで大丈夫じゃないかなー……
<hito_jp> まあ平日は都度調整してもいいかもです。
<hito_jp> （っていうので意図と揃ってる？
<mizuno> あ、定例MTGじゃなくて、イベント参加すね。今回の京都も、みんなびみょーな感じだったので
<mizuno> ……あ、平日ってOSCの金曜の話だった？
<hito_jp> あれごめんその意図で話してた。
<hito_jp> yes.
<hito_jp> 京都は今年は特に時期がヤバいねん！
<mizuno> yes yes あってます
<hito_jp> まあ土曜は行ける。はず。
<hito_jp> あと、ぽぽさんとかそのへんを計算に入れてもいいはず。
<mizuno> 私事ですが、年内くらいにまた引っ越しそうで
<hito_jp> 北？
<mizuno> まだどこに行くかは不明ですが(わら
<hito_jp> とりあえずミーティングはskip確定でページ直しました。次回7/8(火)。
<mizuno> ほいー
<hito_jp> イベント毎で調整して対応すればいいような気はします。基本的にlimited resourceで調整しながらやる話ではあるので。
<hito_jp> か、もしくはlimitedなんだから、OSCではなく自前イベントに集中してうまく回せ、という考え方もありますが、自前イベントやれるほどノウハウの蓄積あるかなーないかなーとか、そっちの方がコスト大きいよね的な悩みどころはあります。
<mizuno> そうねえ……
<hito_jp> もちろん無意味なリソース支出はよくないので、コストパフォーマンスいい方がただしいし。
<mizuno> となると、OSCは東京はとりあえず乗っておけ、みたいな
<mizuno> プロモーション活動として考えると、あれはコスパいいと思うので
<hito_jp> 移動コストを突っ込めばイベントできるじゃんって言われたらすごい困る。
<mizuno> うーん
<mizuno> 山梨県だしなあ(ひどい
<hito_jp> フルタイムとかそれに準じる規模の収入があればそこに突っ込めるわけですが、そんな収入あるわけでもないですからねぇ。
<hito_jp> （誰かがベストセラー書いて印税生活に入れば的なことはちょっと思うけど）
<mizuno> ……ラノベ、か
<hito_jp> いくやさんか……
<mizuno> たぶんメンバーの誰かがUbuntu本書くより、いくやさんがラノベ書いた方が確率高い
<nekomatu> ここでちょっと１つ質問良いですか？（流れ全く関係ない内容になります）
<mizuno> ほい？
<nekomatu> こちらのUnityに関するWikiなのですが、　https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/UbuntuTips/Desktop/HowToUseUnity
<hito_jp>  （流れにまったく関係ない質問の例：　いくやさんってほんとにラブライバーではないんですか？）
<hito_jp> ふるいorz
<nekomatu> ( ﾟдﾟ)ﾊｯ!
<nekomatu> すっかりボケるのを忘れてしまいました（猛省
<mizuno> すごいなつかしいページだ
<nekomatu> 14.04出たのでちょっと何かしたいなぁと思っているのですが
<nekomatu> 古いコンテンツはそのまま残したい。だけど、そのいい感じのURLは使いたい。みたいな感じなっています
<mizuno> んー、残さなくてもいいんじゃないかなあ
<hito_jp> 現状のものを別ページに追放して、11.04時代の古いドキュメントはこちら、ってやれば良さそうな気がします
<nekomatu> EOLだし、削除してもいいかなーと思いつつ振り返るときに役に立つかも（？）
<mizuno> Unity 2D情報とかは、12.04が残っている間はあったほうがいいのか……
<nekomatu> ふむふむ。> 追放
<nekomatu> あとはHowToUseUnity14.04とかナンバリングしてしまうとかちょっと考えました。
<hito_jp> あとは追放するときのネーミングをobsoleteとかにせず、HowTouseUnity1104とかにして、Unity7が古くなったときにそなえればいいんだと思います。
<mizuno> ナンバリングするんだと、それぞれのページが迷子にならないように、Unityカテゴリのサブページみたいな感じでアクセスできるといいかなあ
<nekomatu> 古いコンテンツをナンバリングするアイディアは私も同じ考えでした
<mizuno> カテゴリを作るって意味じゃなく、こう、トップになるページからリンクするというか、あれ
<nekomatu> 理想はそうですねー > サブカテゴリ
<hito_jp> 検索キーワード調整すればほぼ同じものができたり。
<nekomatu> 検索キーワード調整するについてもう少し具体的に教えていただけますか？
<hito_jp> [[PageList(UbuntuStudioTips)]]
<hito_jp> ってやるとがさっと引っ張れるのです
<mizuno> あ、それ知らなかった
<nekomatu> ほほー
<nekomatu> ありがとうございます
<nekomatu> 質問させて頂いておいてあれなのですがいつ手を動かすかは不明なので、作業したらまた報告したいと思います。
<hito_jp> 余裕があるときにやればいいのです！　たぶん。
<mizuno> Wikiの古いページのメンテも、考えないといかんかなあ……
<nekomatu> とりあえず、Unityわかんねぇな人は　Ubuntuではじめる！ Linux入門キット 14.04対応　を買っていただければいいので。
<hito_jp> Unity8出てからでいいと思った。
<nekomatu> Unity8…（試してない
<hito_jp> でもUnityの特殊とされてる操作、代表的なものはWindowsと一緒ですからねぇ……。あとWindowsキー長押しヘルプさえ覚えておけば。
<nekomatu> ここに入門キット追加お願いしますっ！ > http://ubuntulinux.jp/books
<mizuno> ショートカットとかWindowの挙動なんか、Windowsと同じなんですよねえ
<hito_jp> おお。サーバー本すら抜けている！
<hito_jp> っていうか、Todoに入れてあったけど忘れている……（吊ってきます
<nekomatu> ぶっちゃけ、さっきのページにスーパーキー長押しで確認できます。って一行書き足して満足しようかなと思っていた時期もありました（ぇ
<mizuno> 初回起動時にヘルプが出るし、だいぶ親切になったよなーという気はする
<nekomatu> 初回起動は大きいですよねー。でも、ほんとうにわからないと触っているうちに消えてしまって呼び出せないという罠
<mizuno> このページ縦に長いな。今だったらWindowの挙動と、Dash/Lensはページ分けた方がいいだろうなー
<hito_jp> あれはユーザー体験的には、「ヘルプを表示するには〜〜を押します」って永久に出しちゃってもいいような気がするんですよね。で、押したら消える。
<mizuno> なるほどね
<nekomatu> Androidのチュートリアルとかは指示に従わないと消えてくれなかった記憶
<hito_jp> （そして「ヘルプの消し方がわかりません」という質問が山のようにCanonicalに飛んでいって担当が心を病む）
<nekomatu> やっぱり、Windowsの右下に文字で”スタート”って書いてあるのは偉大だったんだ・・・。
<nekomatu> それがアイコンだけになってもみんなはそれをスタートとして疑わない。
<nekomatu> ところが、もうそれをスタートだと知らない世代も…！
<hito_jp> あれスタートボタンじゃないですし（ぉぃ
<nekomatu> 右下じゃない、左下だ（ずこぉ
<mizuno> Windows 95って19年前……？ ばかな
<nekomatu> 質問は以上になります。ありがとうございました
<nekomatu> Vistaからただの旗アイコンだけになったのか（画像検索した
<nekomatu> ではでは、いい感じの時間なので失礼します。お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでしたー
#ubuntu-jp 2015-06-29
<sennn> 支那....
#ubuntu-jp 2015-06-30
<hito_jp> こんばんは（接続があやしい）
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> あああああイベントの精算しなきゃ……
<mizuno> こばやしさんがいない？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 仰向けのまま寝てしまったのか……
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> （移動中
<hito_jp> とりあえずイベント費用ですが、チームからの出費は5.8万強でした
<hito_jp> 個人的に追加した分とかが2万弱ありますがこれはスルーで……
<jkbys> では詳細はMLのほうにお願いします
<jkbys> 沖縄へ荷物だしました
<mizuno> はいー
<mizuno> 今週末すね
<mizuno> 荷物って北海道の時と同じです？
<jkbys> 同じ
<mizuno> SDとか日経のムックとか、現地で調達した方がいいすかね
<jkbys> どやろ
<mizuno> 書籍がなんかないと、ブースが割とさみしいんですよね。というわけで持ち込むか現地で買うかします
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<mizuno> はいー
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mizuno> ないです
<jkbys> では終わりで
<jkbys> 来週の火曜は病院なので、人がいればお願いします
<jkbys> ではお疲れ様でした
<mizuno> 来週火曜は遅くなるかも
#ubuntu-jp 2015-07-02
<sennn> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2015-07-04
<sennn> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2015-07-05
<shonin> $B$3$s$K$A$O(B
<balloon> おはようございます。IRC 初参加です。
<balloon> shonin: mojibake shite iru node, UTF-8 ni natteiruka kakunin shite kudasai
<balloon> フレーバー 15.10 が全部 Fcitx に代わってしまって、楽しい事になってますよ〜
<balloon> fcitx-anthy なので、まだ fcitx-mozc で 日本語 Remix を提供する意味はありますが。
<shonin> uhf-8に変更しました
<balloon> こんにちは。この文字見れていれば正常です
<balloon> 今はどこの IRC も UTF-8 になっているので、もう文字コードは UTF-8 固定で
<shonin> はい
<balloon> といいつつ、自分もここは初ですが、そんなにトーク状態になる事はないでしょうかねぇ。
<balloon> 暇があったら、IRC に入って回しておきますか〜
<balloon> 英語の IRC はすっごい活発なんですけどねぇ。世界中からだから当然なのですけど
<balloon> まだ設定調整中？
<balloon> 他に見ているユーザーさんはいないようですので、調整が必要でしたら、今のうちにどうぞ。
<balloon> Ubuntu のサイトを運営しているのですが、いつからか Twitter でその URL を入れると拒否されるようになってしまって、今 Twitter に再審査依頼中 ＞＜
<balloon> ちゃんと Canonical から許可もらってるサイトなんですけど〜。
<balloon> まぁ、Twitter からのアクセスはそう多くないので、アクセスに大きく影響はないのですが。
#ubuntu-jp 2016-07-07
<Neop0707> Good night
#ubuntu-jp 2018-07-08
<tomahawk__> Japan owes me restitution, and it was last as of 2-3 days ago.
<tomahawk__> they did wrong
<tomahawk__> have something extra cheesy i can have cheeseburger
<tomahawk__> everything is a little easier with cheese
<tomahawk__> i do mean the country and they own osaka and a hawaiian island
<tomahawk__> everything is a little easier.  cheese
<tomahawk__> little cheezy makes things easier.  *squeeze*
<tomahawk__> you eat kobe beef ?
<tomahawk__> oahu
<tomahawk__> see ?
<tomahawk__> see ?>
<tomahawk__> see ?
